# Sold our 2011 Routan



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Hi Everyone

We sold our van this week which was a little sad but watched it go to a good home. Over 40k it was as good as a van can be really minus a little issue here and there covered under warranty. Since we have just 2 kids and they are out of strollers we downsized big time and picked up an Acura RDX. The refinement is what we missed the most over the last 3 years and this fit the bill for price and being whisper quiet with a sporty ride. Anyway I want to thank everyone and hopefully I can still help time to time. 

-P


----------



## kat505 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Just sold our Routan also*

We had our Routan 2 weeks shy of 3 years. Never had a problem with it. Our problem is our road crew not plowing this year. We're on a hill and I can't take my husbands 4x4 from him, so I got my own. 2015 Explorer. Gets me where I need to. I loved the Routan. It is the sharpest looking minivan out there, but I felt like I was living a lie. I really didn't know where I belonged: Chrysler or VW. Maybe someday, I'll get a real VW.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Nice move on the Explorer. The XLT was on our short list but my wife really kept pushing for something smaller. I agree though, as I was trying to sell the Routan I did not know if it was a good thing or bad thing educating people that the van was a Chrysler, one guy got totally freaked it about it and told me it was impossible. For though the van was great, I bought it new out the door for 24,100 and sold it for 14,500. Over 39 months of ownership is cost me just under $260 month with 1 new set of tires incl in that price. Can't beat that.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_bo_4VX7ZE

If you want to remove it without remving the door, and I don't know if that can be done, I would remove the passenger seat and see how many screws you can find and remove and if the panel can be popped off from inside.

I think removing the door would suck since you have to worry about alignment.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

juvefan20 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> We sold our van this week which was a little sad but watched it go to a good home. Over 40k it was as good as a van can be really minus a little issue here and there covered under warranty. Since we have just 2 kids and they are out of strollers we downsized big time and picked up an Acura RDX. The refinement is what we missed the most over the last 3 years and this fit the bill for price and being whisper quiet with a sporty ride. Anyway I want to thank everyone and hopefully I can still help time to time.
> 
> -P


Yeah, I listed it to "upgrade" to a SUV, then removed the listing -- for what I can get for the car, it's honestly better to just keep it. It's not refined as you said, but it's a work horse as it hauls the kids and everything that goes with it. Trips to Home Depot are easy with the seats down in the rear so decided to kept it until it dies.

RDX are very nice, great gas mileage (I always got 15-17 combined driving with the Routan) and reliable! Great purchase.


----------

